# Bierkistenrecycling



## tommie3 (27 Juni 2011)




----------



## Hein666 (7 Juli 2011)

Und hier ist der Passende Öffner für die Bierflaschen, damit es nicht so lange
Dauert die alle zu Öffnen!


----------



## laberrhababer (7 Juli 2011)

Coole Idee.
Ein alter Kumpel von mir hat mal vor ein paar Jahren 'nen Rasenmähermotor in eine Bierkiste reingebaut, Achsen dran (Direktübersetung von Motor auf Achse), eine Achse halbwegs lenkbar gemacht und ab ging's 

Vielleicht habe ich noch Bilder von dem Gerät, glaube ich aber nicht (ich schau mal)


----------



## Hein666 (7 Juli 2011)

laberrhababer schrieb:


> Coole Idee.
> Ein alter Kumpel von mir hat mal vor ein paar Jahren 'nen Rasenmähermotor in eine Bierkiste reingebaut, Achsen dran (Direktübersetung von Motor auf Achse), eine Achse halbwegs lenkbar gemacht und ab ging's
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich noch Bilder von dem Gerät, glaube ich aber nicht (ich schau mal)



Du meinst so in etwa:


----------



## Hein666 (7 Juli 2011)

Und noch eine "Bierkiste":


----------



## laberrhababer (7 Juli 2011)

Ja, noch etwas kleiner - man saß quasi auf dem Lenkrad


----------

